# Evie



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

... one of many I've enjoyed making!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

She is adorable. Love her shoes.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

:-D


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a precious little lady!!! She is just a pretty little sweety!!!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Very kind of you to say so! Thanks


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

A cutie. Love the colors and little stripes socks.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

beautiful..love her shoes


----------



## edmondp (Feb 28, 2013)

Wonderful. Love the colours!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you for taking the time to say so!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

and what a cute little girl poppet she is 
love her she will make a lot of friends at school have you told her she is going to school another different doll its lovely lookig at them all


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Aww she's very sweet  love her outfit and stripy tights!


----------



## linny anne (Feb 23, 2013)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> ... one of many I've enjoyed making!


Really cute. Is she one of the Poppets or another pattern?

Lindsay


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you! The pattern I used is from:

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/185195114/knit-doll-pattern-cuddly-lili-ebook-with?ref=sr_gallery_1&ga_search_query=lili+doll&ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery



linny anne said:


> Really cute. Is she one of the Poppets or another pattern?
> 
> Lindsay


----------

